# You've Got To Be Kidding Me!?!



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Why can't folks use their talents for productive means and as a benefit to society instead of thriving on doing malicious damage to others...I just don't get it...

Now new vehicles and vehicles computers are becoming targets of hackers...this could be scary if one is driving and the onboard vehicle computer gets hacked...so FYSA...

http://news.yahoo.com/cars-now-under-se ... 29036.html


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hackers are going to do one thing: Hack. I agree they could probably use those talents for other things. 

I would say it's a problem with the designs of the new cars that have full blown computers in them that can control vital operations of the vehicle. You would think manufacturers would think ahead when it comes to things like this. I can understand if they were only computers that control GPS navigation, internet and music, but tying those computers to things like brakes, steering and cruise control is just plain stupid. (especially with a windows operating system :lol: )

Are they going to hack into my 1995 f150? No. But I would be a little nervous driving around in some of these newer cars. I am not advocating hacking, I think they should do all they can to catch people that would do this kind of thing. But I do blame the designs of the cars. 

It is extremely hard to keep a lid on any crime done through the internet. What can be controlled is the way a vehicle is made.


----------

